# inFAMOUS: Second Son Trailer



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a first look at inFAMOUS: Second Son, trailer footage rendered using the Second Son game engine and models.

*Story:*

Surrounded by a society that fears them, superhumans are ruthlessly hunted down and caged by the Department of Unified Protection. When Delsin Rowe discovers his powers he's forced to run, searching for other superhumans in order to save those he loves from the oppressive D.U.P. now hot on his tail. The choices he makes along the way change the future of everyone around him.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

trailer game me chills


----------

